# 256MB-Ram werden nicht erkannt



## Moritz123 (15. März 2004)

Hallo!
ich habe bei meinem 2ten pc (PIII 500 Mhz) noch einen 256iger SD-Ram Riegel hinzugekauft. Leider werden vom System nur ugefähr 130 MB (bzw mit meinem alten 64iger 196 MB)erkannt.
Muss ich im Bios noch was umstellen oder woran könnte das sonst liegen?

vielen Dank!


----------



## Bauki (15. März 2004)

ist der ram riegel beidseitig bechipt? oder einseitig. manche bords erkennen keine bedseitig bechipten riegel.


----------



## Moritz123 (15. März 2004)

hallo!
der alte ist beidseitig, der neue einseitig bechipt.


----------



## server (16. März 2004)

Hast du beim Kauf darauf geachtet, dass der Ram die gleiche Frequenz wie der Frontsidebus deines Prozessors hat?

Du solltest, wenn du es noch hast, in dem Mainboardusermanual nachschlagen, wieviel RAM dein Mainboard maximal als einen Baustein annimmt.


----------

